

Embarrassing Request - contravert

My local DNS server appears to be down, and it seems that I only have the IP address for Hacker News handy at the moment (In my host file, I added a redirect from Reddit to beat the procrastination).<p>Can someone post the instructions to set up OpenDNS or another DNS service, so I can get back online? I run Ubuntu.<p>Your help would be much appreciated.
======
andrewstuart
Google public DNS 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

~~~
contravert
Thank you so much. You have my eternal gratitude.

~~~
andrewstuart
Yes it was a large sacrifice on my part.

~~~
benologist
I concur, and would like to nominate you for a medal.

~~~
andrewstuart
Even better, for an "achievement badge".

~~~
benologist
The Medal of Achievement Badge.

------
jparicka
Ha,ha .. I wonder, how many people out there keep ycombinator IP handy.. Do
echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf and "nameserver 8.8.4.4" >>
/etc/resolv.conf These are Google DNS..

------
drallison
Google DNS: 8.8.8.8 8.8.8.4 OpenDNS: 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220

------
voodookid
echo "nameserver 4.2.2.1" >> /etc/resolv.conf

